# Need help - enclosure design for hybrid clarus 5.25" in two way



## JWAT15 (Mar 6, 2011)

Can someome help me design or make a design for me?

Looking for: enlcosure for a two way bookshelf speaker.
Needed: enclosure design or blueprints based on the speakers perameters.

Midbass driver is a hybrid audio technologies clarus 5.25" mid

Prefer ported but if sealed looks good then i will do that also.
tweeter will be crossed over around 3khz from a vifa tweeter.
crossovers are already a set of focal car audio crossovers.

Essentially these bookshelfs will be made for the garage so listen to. This should be a simple basic design.

Thanks! I hope im not leaving out any details.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Contact Scott at Hybrid, I would put money that someone from there would help you out with this.


----------

